# Athlete Forward: A new training software



## zerocool5468 (Jan 25, 2009)

Just thought i'd let you guys know that there's a great new training software out on the market. It was developed by my coach Andres Angulo and I have been testing and using it for the past few months. It's relatively knew but already has a bunch of great features, yet still very easy to use. 

Here's a recent write up on it in pezcycling. 

http://www.pezcyclingnews.com/?pg=fullstory&id=9124&status=True

The site itself.

http://www.athleteforward.com/

Also i know they're throwing in a free trip to a training camp in California- TOC style if you sign up for a free trial account. 

Give it a look if you're into keeping track of your training.

Thanks.


----------

